# Warping Plastic Frames



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

When you have first dipped the roller move faster and lighter so you don't heat the frame so much and flip it and do the other side immediately. Then roll harder progressively thru two more frames. That is my methodology. I have warped some. Put them on during a good flow and you can get away without waxing them at all and I order unwaxed if they will discount them.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

As Vance wrote.........................move faster & lighter and perhaps reduce the temp of the wax.................


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have had good luck just putting them in as is. The light coating of wax from the factory seems to be enough.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I've never added wax to my pf-105's most are drawn without a problem.


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

I stumbled onto this thread because I was looking for a safe upper range temperature for MannLake plastic foundation. I use steam extraction of wax from old frames, and steam destroys plastic foundation beyond repair. With foundation going up in price, saving it is making a lot more sense. Does any one know the exact upper limit of temperature where the foundation keeps its shape? Under normal temp conditions it's nearly impossible to cleanly scrape off old wax from the foundation. I was thinking along the lines of heating frames up, scraping the wax, and then steaming the scraped cells.


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

AramF said:


> I stumbled onto this thread because I was looking for a safe upper range temperature for MannLake plastic foundation.


Suspect you will get more answers if you ask in Equipment/Hardware. This old thread is in Treatment-Free for some strange reason, many who are not in to TF ignore the entire sub forum.

Curious myself as to the best way to clean them. Have some I bought used as well as some recent wax moth damaged. Both all plastic and the flat sheets in wooden frames which I think is what you are asking about? Have some ideas based on working in the plastics industry for years, but want to read what other beekeepers are doing first.


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

Cleaning off plasticell foundation


I am a fairly new beekeeper. Just starting my second year now. i have invested rather heavily in plasticell foundation with the idea in mind that it would last a long time. I had planned to be able to scrape off the wax and clean it up for reuse. I had a frame the other day that came from...




www.beesource.com


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

AramF said:


> Cleaning off plasticell foundation
> 
> 
> I am a fairly new beekeeper. Just starting my second year now. i have invested rather heavily in plasticell foundation with the idea in mind that it would last a long time. I had planned to be able to scrape off the wax and clean it up for reuse. I had a frame the other day that came from...
> ...


Did you get your answers from that thread?

Pressure washer is not a good choice for me, do not own one and the only one I can borrow has been used with nasty lake water. Freezing and a stiff brush is likely what I will end up doing...


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

The secret ingredients are bleach and dawn dish soap, and soaking in a tub of water for 14 days. it really softens and loosens the gunk which can be easily cleaned off with a pressure washer.


----------

